# Red Wing Boots



## LowZ

Can anyone recommend a good pair of everyday, steel toe Red Wing Boots? I'm interested in getting a pair but their selection doesn't make it easy to choose.


Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E

LowZ said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pair of everyday, steel toe Red Wing Boots? I'm interested in getting a pair but their selection doesn't make it easy to choose.
> 
> 
> Thanks


These are the best ones Red Wings 2412...........:thumbup:

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/2412-safe-us/2412-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## Wirenuting

These, the 2238's
This is the replacement for the older traditional pair of yesterday.

Unless you have Harry's $$$, then get the gortex ones. LoL


----------



## Pompadour

i like the classic red wing 877. i wear them almost every work day. most of the exceptions being when i have to wear metatarsal boots.

my metatarsal boots are red wing 4433.


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> These, the 2238's
> This is the replacement for the older traditional pair of yesterday.
> 
> Unless you have Harry's $$$, then get the gortex ones. LoL


Money???:e::laughing:


----------



## uconduit

I've got the 2412s they are pretty nice especially in 3,4 inches of water when your coworkers are miserable in their cheap boots but you are whistling away in your dry, insulated waterproof boots. 

It is essential that you add something to protect the outside of the leather over the toe.


----------



## Ninety

These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


----------



## MHElectric

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


Yeah......

Those look like chick boots...


----------



## sbrn33

Those look like mud trackin mother truckers. New construction only.


----------



## Nods Dad

This is what I use. http://www.redwingsafety.com/intl/safety-boot/2240-safe-intl/2240-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown They have the King Toe which is a little wider. In the $170 range


----------



## uconduit

Kinda lookalike logger/linemans boots.


----------



## chewy

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


Can you actually be bothered taking those off at the end of the day?


----------



## crazyboy

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power

This one for me:

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety...d-wing-mens-slip-on-brown/filter-m,safety-toe


----------



## HARRY304E

jrannis said:


> This one for me:
> 
> http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety...d-wing-mens-slip-on-brown/filter-m,safety-toe


Hey those look toooooo comfortable for work :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky

I wear redwing pull on boots 1155 for work


----------



## madrone48

Danner.


----------



## Southeast Power

HARRY304E said:


> Hey those look toooooo comfortable for work :laughing:


Actually, I would choose to wear those than any other shoes I have.
More comfortable than a pair of sneakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Lugging around those heavy boots all day has to suck... I wear sneakers until the snow finally starts to fall....

I know OSHA is not a fan of "casual foot wear"...


----------



## HARRY304E

jrannis said:


> Actually, I would choose to wear those than any other shoes I have.
> More comfortable than a pair of sneakers. :thumbsup:


Those look good I'm going to try a pair..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


Why did you buy them if you think they look stupid..??:blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


That style of boot was designed for climbing with gaffs... That's why the heel looks so high. So you won't slip out of your gaffs while up on a pole or tree. Probably not the best thing to wear on a construction site (ironworkers wear flat soles for a reason). But they do provide good support for your feet, If they sold a similar style here that are EH rated I'd try them out.


----------



## Ninety

HARRY304E said:


> Why did you buy them if you think they look stupid..??:blink::blink::laughing:


 As I stated in the last Wing thread, they are good to walk in the ice and slush with in the winter. Also, the extra tall sole keeps your feet that much further from the cold ground.

Looks aren't everything.


----------



## knowledge29

those are the boots I wear. I have had them for two years and still look good. They are heavy but very good foot and ankle support and protection. 1000volt EH rating.


----------



## mikeh32

Just go to the redwing store. tell them what you want, and they will customize something for you, if they dont have it. 

I like the composite toe over steel too


----------



## pwoody

I wear these, and they are awesome, I wear them instead of shoes when im not working. My theory is if the boots are made for a 200 lb soldier to stomp around in, then they will work just fine for my skinny ass. Also, side zip is super nice for getting in and out of when going into a finished house.

boots

whatever boots you go with tho, this stuff really helps prolong the life of your toes


----------



## Southeast Power

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


Fruit Boots? :laughing:


----------



## Starcraft

I got some nice goretex from a redwing outlet....look at carbon fiber rather then steel toe if you may be in cold weather. Im pretty sure carbon fiber is equally rated to steel


----------



## Ty Wrapp

manchestersparky said:


> I wear redwing pull on boots 1155 for work


I had that same boot for a few years, but after breaking the heels off 3 times and replacing the sole 1 time, I went with the 1 piece heel/sole.


----------



## Big John

I've also got the 2238's. So far, so good. We'll see how they do through Maine winters being uninsulated. My thinking was it's better to be able to add and subtract wool socks.









-John


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Ninety said:


> These are my favorite right now. I wish they didn't look so stupid


Reminds me of my old linemans boots... great for pole and ladder work, awful for walking!


----------



## HARRY304E

Big John said:


> I've also got the 2238's. So far, so good. We'll see how they do through Maine winters being uninsulated. My thinking was it's better to be able to add and subtract wool socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John


Those look good as long as you keep the oiled up water will not get in and your feet will keep warm,But if you are outside in the dead of winter for hours on end nothing will keep your feet warm enough.


----------



## sparkyforlife

geez this is what you guys wear? If I wore those arse kicking boots in my customers house on the nice hardwoods that wouldn't be good:laughing:


----------



## Nuzzie

These look pretty sweet. Do they accommodate wide feet well?


----------



## drsparky

I like casual footwear, but sill keep safety in mind.


----------



## chewy

Ive been working indoors and on a non steel toe site, been using wedge sole boots and theyre very comfterable and light, they dont mark desks I sometimes have to stand on either.


----------



## chewy

drsparky said:


> I like casual footwear, but sill keep safety in mind.


With socks and adidas stirrup trackpants under a lavalava samoan style.


----------



## Wirenuting

Big John said:


> I've also got the 2238's. So far, so good. We'll see how they do through Maine winters being uninsulated. My thinking was it's better to be able to add and subtract wool socks.
> 
> -John


When it gets real cold and the snow gets deeper, I wear the 2231's. I just have them one size larger to make room for the extra socks. Plus you can drop them 8 hour hand warming packs down the side.


----------



## butcher733

I vote 4414's


----------



## knowledge29

those are the ones I have. been 3 years since I bought them. Best boot,expensive but worth it.


----------

